# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Nasıl ateş ettirsinler ki babam?

## bozok

*NASIL ATEş ETTİRSİNLER Kİ BABAM?*

 

18.06.2010 00:30

Yozgatlı şehidimiz Piyade uzman üavuş Mehmet Tez’in babası Rasim Tez’in söylediğine göre oğlunun son sözleri, “*Baba, bize ateş ettirmiyorlar*” olmuş.

- “*Kürt açılımı*” başladığında, “*Ergenekon davası olmasa, bu açılım yapılamazdı*” itirafı gelmiş, 

- Teröristler törenle karşılanırken, terörle mücadele edenler “*terörist*” muamelesine tabi tutulmuş, 

- Gözaltına alınan veya tutuklanan PKK/KCK’lıların serbest bırakılması için ulusal-uluslararası kampanya düzenlenirken, “*Ergenekoncuların*” sağlık, delil yetersizliği veya hukuk ihlali sebebiyle tahliye ihtimali karşısında bile kıyametler kopartılmış, 

- Başbakan Erdoğan, “*EMASYA Protokolü*”nün varlığından, Gazeteci Ali Bayramoğlu sayesinde haberdar olmuş, 

- Bölücülük, en üst düzeyde “*düşünce özgürlüğü*” kabul edilmiş, 

- PKK’nın üstlendiği saldırılarda bile en yetkili parmaklar, “*Ergenekon-TSK-derin devleti*” işaret etmiş, 

- Başkomutan Abdullah Gül, “*Devlet cephesinden de bazı kesimler operasyon yapılmasını istemiyor*” demiş, 

- Asker “*kışla*”sına hapsedilmiş,

- “*Ateş ettiklerinin*” hemen ertesi gün iktidar medyasında, bilmem hangi suçlamayla manşet edilecekleri gösterilmiş,

- Tüm bunlar sayesinde TSK, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın gözünde, “*İyi ki bu generallerle savaşa girmemişiz*” noktasından, “*şanlı ordumuz, artık CHP’nin arka bahçesi değil*” payesine terfi etmiş,

- Ve Başbakan, Sivas’tan öteye hat çekme çıtasını, “*BDP’li belediyeler TOKİ’nin yatırımlarına engel oluyor*” sözleriyle iyice yükselip, “*Bölgede egemen değiliz*” demeye getirmişken,

Nasıl ettirsinler ki babam?!.. Ama bitmedi…

- Anayasa değişikliği paketinin iptal edilmemesi için ortalığı kasıp, kavuran Anayasa Mahkemesi Raportörü Osman Can, “*Bu Türkiye’nin geleceği demektir*” iddiasında bulunmuş, 

- Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, “*Bu referandumun 10 seçimden daha önemli*” olduğunu söylemişken,

Nasıl ettirsinler ki babam?

Anayasa değişikliğiyle, PKK arasında ne alaka mı?

Bu değişikliklerin, yargıyı çağdaşlaştırmak, yargı organlarında vesayeti, “*Alevi yapılanmasını*” ortadan kaldırmak ya da “*yargının AKP’nin güdümüne girmesi*” için yapıldığı tez veya iddialarını geçiniz… Doğruluk payı var, ama hepsinden önemli bir başka boyutu var.

Hani Başbakan 17 Nisan’da yazarlara “*Kürt açılımı*”nı anlatmıştı ya… Toplantının kapalı bölümünde eski Danışmanı Gazeteci Mehmet Metiner’le aralarında önemli bir “*paslaşma*” yaşandı. Metiner’in aktardığına göre Erdoğan, “*Kürt, özellikle PKK meselesi*”nde, toplumsal ikna ve tedriciliği esas aldığını ifade için, “*Merdivenleri teker teker, dikkatli şekilde çıkmak gerekiyor*” dedi. Dahası, “*Mevcut anayasanın ve bürokratik vesayet organlarının sorununun çözümüne dair atılacak adımların önünde engel oluşturduğunu, bu yüzden anayasa değişiklik paketinin kabulüyle beraber, sorunun kalıcı çözümüne dönük adımların atılabilmesinin de önünün açılacağına inandığını*” söyledi.
Türkçesi şuydu; Bu Anayasa ve kurumlarla “*Kürt açılımlarını*” daha ileri aşamaya götürmemiz mümkün değil. ünce engel olacakları bertaraf edeceğiz. Sonra?!.. Sonrası malum!.. Metiner’in bu iddiası orta yerde duruyor, çünkü yalanlanmadı.

Ya biz neyi tartışıyoruz; Anayasa Mahkemesi, değişiklikleri “*şekil yönünden mi, esastan mı görüşürür*”ü!.. Keşke Anayasa Mahkemesi, o değişiklikleri bunlardan önce “*niyet*” yönünden görüşse!.. 

Cengiz üandar ve Mehmet Ali Birand’ın “*eksen tartışmalarında*”, Türkiye’ye çıkardıkları diyetlerden haberiniz oldu mu? Biri, “*KCK davasının durdurulması, Kandil ve Avrupa’daki PKK’lılara siyaset yolunun açılması, hapistekilerin serbest bırakılması*”, diğeri de, “*Ruhban Okulu’nun hemen açılması” halinde, ABD ve AB’nin “eksenimizin kaymadığına*” ikna edileceğini anlatıyor!..

Müttefik kuvvetler daha Sevr’in ön hazırlıkları sırasında, “*Kürdistan sorununun çözümünün, Türkiye sorununun bir bütün olarak çözümlenmesinin ayrılmaz bir bölümü olacağına*” karar vermişti!..
Bugün yapılanlar ve söylenenler, o kararın tekrarı gibi değil mi?

Birileri, “*tarih yapıyor*”ken, nasıl ateş ettirsinler ki babam?


*TARİHİMİZİ NEREDEN üğRENDİLER?*

AKP iktidarı sayesinde, sadece “*Kürt sorunu*” değil, hemen her konuda “*tarih bilgimizin*” ne kadar yanlış olduğunu öğreniyoruz!.. 

Azerbaycan bayraklarının stada sokulmadığı Bursa’daki Türkiye-Ermenistan maçı öncesinde Ermenistan Cumhurbaşkanı Sarkisyan’la görüşen Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, “*Biz burada tarih yazmıyoruz, tarih yapıyoruz. Tarih yapmak bir süreçtir, bir günde yapılmaz*” demişti.

Ya AKP’nin iki numaralı ismi Hüseyin üelik’in hafta başında Milliyet’te yayınlanan şu sözlerini nasıl yorumlayacağız?.. “*Birinci Dünya Savaşı’yla birlikte Osmanlı Devleti tuzla buz oldu. Ve biz, bizden ayrılan 21 milyon kilometre karelik toprakların ve insanların hemen hepsiyle kavgalı ayrıldık. üünkü vuruşarak, boğuşarak ayrıldık*” diyor. Bugünün “*değerlerine*” göre, ne kadar yanlış bir iş yapmışız değil mi? Ayrılmak isteyen, bunun için saldıran, milyonlarca insanımızı katledenlerle, “*vuruşmanın, boğuşmanın*” ne anlamı vardı sanki?!.. Güllerle uğurlamak dururken!..

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın “*Arap açılımı*” kapsamındaki “*tarih yapımına*” geçelim… Salı günü, AKP grup toplantısında şöyle konuştu: “*Ne zaman Arap yatırımı söz konusu olsa, 1. Dünya Savaşı’ndaki olaylar, ‘Araplar bizi arkadan vurdu’ diye çarpıtılarak, gündeme taşındı. Dikkat edin, o dönemde bizi arkamızdan vuran hiçbir ülke böyle manşetlere taşınmadı, taşınmaz*”.

Son cümlesinden başlarsak; O dönemde bizi arkadan vurup, önümüze “*Sevr*”i koyan İngiltere, ABD, Fransa, Yunanistan, İtalya idi. Peki, bugün “*Sevr paranoyası*” ile suçlanan veya “*Ergenekon*”dan tutuklananlar kimler? Bu ülkelerin, bugün de aynı şeyleri yaptığını ve istediğini söyleyip, yazanlar değil mi?

“*Araplar bizi arkadan vurdu çarpıtması*” sözüne gelince… 17 Nisan’da Dolmabahçe’de yazarlarla düzenlediği “*açılım*” toplantısında Falih Rıfkı Atay’ın, Zeytindağı ve Batış Yılları’ndan bir bölüm aktarınca, Erdoğan’ın bu kitapları okumadığına emin olduğumu yazmıştım, şimdi iyice inandım. üünkü Atay, özellikle Zeytindağ’ında kimin kimi arkadan vurduğunu ve Arapların, Türkleri ne kadar sevdiğini(!) öyle çarpıcı örneklerle anlatıyor ki!.. şu bölümü aktarayım, yeter:

“*Halep’ten, Aden’e kadar süren o koca memlekette bir Arap meselesi vardı zannetmeyiniz. Arap meselesi denen şey, Türk düşmanlığı hissi idi… Suriye, Filistin ve Hicaz’da ‘Türk müsünüz?’ sorusunun birçok defalar cevabı, ‘Estağfurullah’ idi!..*”

üzerinde durmak istediğim bu “*tarih yapımı*”nın, “*Arap yatırımı*”na bağlanması… Ne tesadüf, Galataport’un Ofer’e, mayınlı arazilerin İsrail’e verilmesinde de benzer bir tutum izlemiş, bunlara karşı çıkanları “*Yahudi ve sermaye düşmanlığı*” ile suçlamıştı.

Falih Rıfkı Atay’ın Zeytindağı’nda çarpıcı bir “*Son*” var!.. Kudüs-Suriye cephesi komutanı Cemal Paşa’ya, “*Paşam söyler misiniz, bu harbe niçin girdik?*” diye sorulur. Paşa, 3-4 yıl içinde bunalttığı bir nefesi boşaltmış gibi ohlayarak şu cevabı verir: Aylık vermek için!..

Ve ilave eder:

- Hazine tamtakırdı. Para bulabilmek için ya bir tarafa boyun eğmeli, ya öbür tarafla birleşmeli idik.

Atay, “*Kırtasiye ve maaş imparatorluğunun tarihi işte böyle biter*” dedikten sonra, sözü Mustafa Kemal’e getirir ve şunları anlatır:

“*Hazinede para kalmamıştır, bulmak ihtimali de yoktur. İlim, ihtisas, tecrübe… Büyük kelimeler, büyük ve korkunç!.. Verdiği karar da şu: Türk Milleti istiklalini ödeyemez!.. Aylık vermek için harbi bırakmak lazımdı. Mustafa Kemal’in kararı bu değildi. Vatan ve istiklali idi. Ve en iyi kanunu arayıp, buldu; “Milletin nesi var, nesi yoksa yüzde 40’ını vatan savunması için verecektir”. Sakarya, Dumlupınar, İzmir ve Lozan… Hepsini böyle ödedik. Mustafa Kemal, Büyük Harbe girmek aleyhinde idi; Kafa ve sanat adamı olduğu için!.. Mustafa Kemal, Kurtuluş Harbini bırakmak fikrinde asla bulunmadı; Vatan adamı olduğu için!.. İşte size bütün kitabın özü. İlim ve vatan adamı olunuz. Hiçbiri yalnız başına ne sizi, ne de milleti kurtarabilir.*”


*AYAKTA üLüYORUZ*

İktidar sayesinde tüm tarih bilgilerimizin yanlış olduğunu öğreniyoruz dedim ya, merak ettiğim şu; Acaba AKP’liler bu “*gerçek tarihi*” kimlerden veya nerelerden öğrendi? Başbakan Erdoğan birkaç yıl önce, “*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihini okumaya başladığını*” açıklamıştı da!..

Yozgatlı şehidimizle başladık, onunla bitirelim. Baba Rasim Tez, şöyle isyan etmiş: 

“*Hükümet sürüm sürüm, sürün. Hükümet dört çapulcuyla baş edemiyorsan, ben başka ne diyeyim? Koca bir devletin var, koca bir milletin var. Dört tane çapulcu, devleti yok, milleti yok. Dört çapulcu ile baş edemiyorsa, yazıklar olsun*” 

Devlet nerde, millet nerde mi babam?

İçten çürütülüp, ayakta öldürülen ağaca döndük babam!..


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------

